# My dog is "Special"



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I should note that buying a new car over the last few weeks has been rather stressful. I hate everything about buying a car. Anywho I basically purchased this vehicle for Avery [Went from a corolla to a rav4]. So I brought it home last night, Avery didn't even notice.

Then I let him out to potty this morning and I heard him barking...I look out the window, he's barking at something/someone, so I run downstairs to see what's outside...Yep he's afraid of the vehicle! I have a dog that's so sensitive to change he noticed a new car in the driveway!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i had one dog who used to bark at boats in the driveway with shrink wrap.
go figure.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

my dog is special too. he's barked at my boyfriends SUV when it was parked somewhere new since he usually parks in front of the garage


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just think it's hilarious he noticed. And no worries I didn't let that go on...I went and got him some treats so we can work on his fear...he will have to ride in the thing eventually..


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We are putting a new motor in my wrangler, so we got a Camry as my daily driver. The first few times I came home in it ours went crazy thinking someone else was here. They eventually figured it out and don't bark anymore.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep mine notice a new car also.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We are putting a new motor in my wrangler, so we got a Camry as my daily driver. The first few times I came home in it ours went crazy thinking someone else was here. They eventually figured it out and don't bark anymore.


I was walking Mikey a while back when a truck similar to ours passed us. Mikey recognized the sound and got really excited cause he thought it was Papa coming home. Our truck has a pretty distinct sound since its all straight pipe. 

We have so many people coming and going that they don't bark at individual cars unless they hear ours, then they go crazy. Strangers cars are just other cars


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My dogs know our cars individually by their sounds. They know when my husband turns onto the street 5 houses away (small lots, but still!) in his Mazda Miata. Hubby says the same thing happens when I turn onto the street in my Rav 4 - they go nuts with excitement! The dogs don't react at all to other cars, unless it turns into our driveway, then they bark. Whenever we get a new car, it always takes a few days of barking until they realize that it's our car.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

But my car was parked, off, and no one was in it. And he would not get within a foot of it out of fear...

He's a real weirdo.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

lol I know a dog who, when their owner painted the walls in a room in their house, he stood in the room, stared at the wall and barked for days. Now HE is the real weirdo.

Mine notice new cars, too. Charlie at least. She barks a few times when she hears someone that isn't a regular come up the driveway. She also recognizes peoples footsteps. She knows the difference between mine, my bfs, my dads, and one of my aunts, the rest she will let out a little bark when she hears them as if to tell me in case I couldn't hear. She definitely knows her hearing is better than mine. And I know she knows the difference between mine and my bfs footsteps because he doesn't like her on the bed and I don't care. When he walks into a room she is never on the bed though it's obvious she was up there, she leaves toys up there lol! When I walk in the room she's content on the bed like it's where she's meant to be. Dogs really are weird.

I just re-read this and I really don't get my thought process. :tongue1:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My lab was afraid of a 12 inch statue of a wolf I put on my mantle. A FIGURINE!!!! To this day, if he notices it when I am dusting, he gives it the evil eye. 



Dogs....what are ya gonna do???? LOL. Nice of you to buy a car based on your dog's needs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your dog probably knows there's something different about the car
and the barking in the driveway at what appears to be the car, he
probably heard or saw something. enjoy the new car. the honey moon
only last untill the first car wash.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine have always barked at new cars because they think someone else just drove up.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Mine have always barked at new cars because they think someone else just drove up.


Yea, no Avery's actually afraid of the physical car...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Yea, no Avery's actually afraid of the physical car...



That's too funny!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

That is amazing how smart dogs are! It is too funny!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

this post made me smile and laugh.

At a time when it doesn't come very easily. thank you


----------

